# J'aime pas le métal brossé!



## dLeu (15 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,

Cela fait un bon moment que je cherche mais en vain : Je voudrais me débarasser du métal brossé de Mac OS X (10.4.7).  Si certains logiciels proposent dans leurs préférences d'oter cette texture, d'autres comme iTunes ou le Finder ne le proposent pas.

Je précise que j'ai déjà trouvé Whiteout, petit logiciel qui "blanchit" le finder mais met la pagaille dans l'affichage d'autres applications et ne "blanchit" pas iTunes entre autres.  En plus sa désinstallation ne fonctionne pas.  En bref, pas terrible ce prog.

Y a-t'il une manoeuvre à réaliser ?  J'ajoute que ayant un mac mini G4, j'aimerais autant que ce ne soit pas un logiciel résident qui "encombrerait" la mémoire déjà bien remplie par le système.

Je reconnais aussi que je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les centaines (au moins  ) de pages du forum : au bout de 2 jours de navigation dans ce forum, je dépose les armes et je m'en remets à vous. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Darfox (15 Août 2006)

Pourquoi ne pas appliquer tout simplement un skin à ton mac. Tu prends shapeshifter et tu trouves un bon style de fenêtre que tu aimes bien et voila tu n'as plus de métal brossé.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Août 2006)

Y a aussi UNO qui pourrait te plaire, et c'est gratuit :]


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Y a aussi UNO qui pourrait te plaire, et c'est gratuit :]


en effet, j'ai installé UNO depuis des mois et c'est le must ! 

Ce n'estg pas une application qui tourne tout le temps donc ça occupe pas plus de mémoire que OS X normal.


----------



## dLeu (15 Août 2006)

Je vais essayer shapeshifter et uno et voir lequel me convient.  merci &#224; vous deux.


----------



## Darfox (15 Août 2006)

dLeu a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer shapeshifter et uno et voir lequel me convient.  merci à vous deux.



Shapeshifter est payant et n'est pas juste là pour enlever le style métal brossé des applications. C'est un outil de custum et il est possible qu'il prenne plus de mémoire que UNO. Donc si ton but est juste d'enlever ce style métal je serais plus d'avis de te conseiller UNO (que je ne connaissais pas par ailleur).


----------



## dLeu (15 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Shapeshifter est payant et n'est pas juste là pour enlever le style métal brossé des applications. C'est un outil de custum et il est possible qu'il prenne plus de mémoire que UNO. Donc si ton but est juste d'enlever ce style métal je serais plus d'avis de te conseiller UNO (que je ne connaissais pas par ailleur).


Merci, j'ai effectivement décidé d'utiliser UNO puisqu'il correspond exactement à ce que je voulais.  Merci, en tout cas, à toi, Darfox, et à kisco pour votre aide : malgré beaucoup de recherches, j'étais passé tout à fait à côté de Uno.  Comme quoi rien ne vaut l'aide directe face à la recherche dans les forums.


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2006)

dLeu a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai effectivement décidé d'utiliser UNO puisqu'il correspond exactement à ce que je voulais.  Merci, en tout cas, à toi, Darfox, et à kisco pour votre aide : malgré beaucoup de recherches, j'étais passé tout à fait à côté de Uno.  Comme quoi rien ne vaut l'aide directe face à la recherche dans les forums.



de rien  en espérant que les suivants trouvent ce sujet depuis la recherche  :love:


----------



## tybalt02 (15 Août 2006)

a propos de uno, quelqu'un sait si il existe une version intel compatible avec les icones de spotlight et de la pomme dans leurs tailles d'origine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2006)

Uno est déjà en UI mais de mémoire il modifie légèrement la taille de spotlight et du menu pomme.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2006)

.........


----------



## Pierre-Nico (16 Août 2006)

Je ne comprend pas ce que vous voulez dire quand vous dites qu'il modifie aussi la taille de la pomme et de spotlight. J'utilise UNO et je n'ai vu aucun changement !


----------



## tybalt02 (16 Août 2006)

et bien tu es aveugle  ;p ou tu n'utilises pas la derniere version parce que l'icone de spotlight comme celle de la pomme dans la barre des taches retrecissent une fois qu'uno est appliqu&#233;.

Je repose donc ma question. A votre connaissance, existe t il une version de uno qui ne retrecisse pas ces icones ?


----------



## kisco (16 Août 2006)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> et bien tu es aveugle  ;p ou tu n'utilises pas la derniere version parce que l'icone de spotlight comme celle de la pomme dans la barre des taches retrecissent une fois qu'uno est appliqué.
> 
> Je repose donc ma question. A votre connaissance, existe t il une version de uno qui ne retrecisse pas ces icones ?


en effet je viens aussi d'installer la 1.3 et ça m'a changé la taille de la pomm et de spotlight. Ce n'était pas le cas avec la 1.2

Donc pour toi sous Intel, non je ne vois pas d'autre solution que de le demander par email à l'auter de UNO, par exemple de le mettre en paramètre supplémentaire dans la prochaine version... :hein:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Août 2006)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> et bien tu es aveugle  ;p ou tu n'utilises pas la derniere version parce que l'icone de spotlight comme celle de la pomme dans la barre des taches retrecissent une fois qu'uno est appliqué.



En effet je viens de vérifier sans, c'est bizarre, j'avais jamais remarqué !


----------



## tinibook (23 Août 2006)

Il me semble que dans le même style que UNO y'a Iridium. Sur mon MBP ça marche impec!


----------



## Didier.F (24 Septembre 2006)

ça y est la nouvelle version d'UNO (1.3.1) corrige le bug de la pomme, de spotlight et supporte itunes 7, rien a dire le soft parfait...


----------

